# Rob Kirby claims pending news about silver manipulation



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Rob Kirby claims that news about silver price manipulation will be publicly announced in the next week or two and that will send silver prices up sharply.






-------------------------------------------------------------------

As with all predictions like this, who knows? I did have extra money though and decided now was a good time to buy more silver.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

my biggest complaint about videos like this is that you can't pause them, there's absolutely no way to index them and research what they are saying. 

So I start the video and I go the bathroom to shave, and while I'm running water I can't hear the preso in the other room... the entire format of presenting it that way bothers me and makes me wonder why they do it.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I was able to pause, rewind and fast forward. It appeared to be a standard You tube video to me.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

They do it the way they do it to hook you.
But some of us are to smart or are to productive to pay the hook any mind.
Sometimes they are right, but most are just talking to fill the space.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I was able to pause, rewind and fast forward. It appeared to be a standard You tube video to me.


yeah it is, I don't know if I somehow had a different browser open the other night or just missed that it's a youtube instead of a "privately hosted" video. My concern is valid but it does not apply to this video... sorry about that!


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

1. We already know PM prices are manipulated. This was uncovered years ago by gata.org and other organizations.
2. We know the traditional gold/silver ratio is 1:16 but has been closer to 1:50 since the latter half of the 20th century. But lately it has been 1:80 due to gold's rise.
3. We know India, which had not made bulk purchases of gold since February, will resume purchasing thus driving the price of gold up.
4. We know the Powers That Be want gold and silver prices to align reasonably well but with the ratio so out of whack the risk is higher that the alignment will break.

The price manipulation has been price suppression; both gold and silver arguably should be priced higher than they are. So, a price increase would be no surprise.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

crabapple said:


> Sometimes they are right, but most are just talking to fill the space.


And to up their traffic count.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Rob Kirby was also on USA Watchdog recently. He said that news was coming out about price suppression in the paper market for silver. He said that would cause money to leave the paper market and go into the physical silver market. If a lot of money floods into silver it will put downward pressure on the dollar and other fiat currencies.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

bkt said:


> 1. We already know PM prices are manipulated. This was uncovered years ago by gata.org and other organizations.
> 2. We know the traditional gold/silver ratio is 1:16 but has been closer to 1:50 since the latter half of the 20th century. But lately it has been 1:80 due to gold's rise.
> 3. We know India, which had not made bulk purchases of gold since February, will resume purchasing thus driving the price of gold up.
> 4. We know the Powers That Be want gold and silver prices to align reasonably well but with the ratio so out of whack the risk is higher that the alignment will break.
> ...


Everything is manipulated. India may have stopped purchasing gold but china hasn't. They and russia were buying tonnes of gold for years now.

wish I could afford to buy some but that ain't happening


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> Everything is manipulated. India may have stopped purchasing gold but china hasn't. They and russia were buying tonnes of gold for years now.
> 
> wish I could afford to buy some but that ain't happening


I think we'll see that gold they've been buying when they stand up their up their new currency. To be perfectly honest it's extremely smart on their side, the foolishness we do with our foreign and domestic spending, the state of our debt vs. GDP and the rampant fraud and abuse of public assistance programs... staggering. I really feel they (any country with means) is absolutely doing themselves voluntary damage by clinging to the $USD as either a primary or reserve currency.

Right now there's a vacuum for a competitor but that doesn't seem to be the situation forever, it's been some time since there posts about it, but that Swift banking system China setup that lets countries conduct international transactions without using the USD as a common medium is NOT GOOD for us lol... and lets not forget the all the good will and team building we established with that HR2487 FATCA bill where we started strong-arming all foreign banks to spend their time and money or else we'd start seizing their assets because we "might" be able to keep some money from avoiding proper taxes by US citizens moving it offshore.... give me a break!!!!

You dont have to look any further for attempted tax evasion than the Obama administration and Sec State Kerry stands out loud and clear with his yacht he tried to hide, he almost got away with it too. ridiculous...
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/23/john-kerry-saves-500000-b_n_656985.html

ETA:

I do plan on buying more silver, in fact already have, but not because of this video. I think that any fiat dollar converted into wealth via PM's is money well spent. I think everyone can agree that PM's and especially silver are being artificially suppressed, and to take that one step further somehow we've managed to turn "wealth" into a form of "fiat" because of the futures market on silver and the paper trading can NOT be supported by the amount of phyz (physical real metal, I know most know what phyz means but just in case someone new to the conversation is reading) that's actually available on the market.

What was the market at when silver was $30+ per ounce but a few years ago? right now silver spot is $15.19 (per a quick lookup on apmex) and DJIA is 17,502. Okay, but what was the DJIA at when silver was 30+ and how can you explain a 50% drop in silver when it actually dropped to near the cost to mine it from the earth as opposed to a modest increase in the market?

I think that phyz PM's will be my retirement, not my 401k which I am at best very skeptical will escape being privatized and absorbed/managed by the .gov as they start seizing any pools of liquid cash they can find when our fiat currency starts to crater for real.

If you have $70 right now that you can grudgingly part with to buy a roll of junk dimes, I think it's worth it. I don't think any of my silver purchases will make me "rich" at all, I just want to preserve the buying power of my money and unfortunately today there are very few people who look at money vs. currency vs. wealth, they may be in for a very rough ride.

Argentina (x2), Brazil, Venezuela, Zimbabwe... all examples of not only "in our lifetime" but like... RTFN runaway inflation and massive problems with debt vs. GDP, unemployment, zimbabwe was actually printing 100 trillion dollar bills. You can buy them on ebay LOL!!! And that matches the age old tale of Weimar republic, a man with a wheel-barrel full of cash was on his way to buy a loaf of bread and bandits mugged him, dumped the cash out and stole the wheel-barrel.

It's simply our turn, and we have no one to blame but ourselves.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We have 401k thru work but we're not expecting it to be there when we'll need it. Just like SS. IF its there then it'll be a boon for us but we're looking at working until we die so...............

Why would I want to buy junk dimes instead of an ounce of silver if I had money to use?
How many dimes makes an ounce?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Genevieve said:


> We have 401k thru work but we're not expecting it to be there when we'll need it. Just like SS. IF its there then it'll be a boon for us but we're looking at working until we die so...............
> 
> Why would I want to buy junk dimes instead of an ounce of silver if I had money to use?
> How many dimes makes an ounce?


Junk dimes have the advantage of being small. They would be easier to use if used as barter or in commerce.

A silver dime weighs 2.5 grams. It has 2.25 grams of silver. A troy ounce has 31.1 grams. So it takes about 14 pre-1965 dimes to make an ounce.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> We have 401k thru work but we're not expecting it to be there when we'll need it. Just like SS. IF its there then it'll be a boon for us but we're looking at working until we die so...............
> 
> Why would I want to buy junk dimes instead of an ounce of silver if I had money to use?
> How many dimes makes an ounce?





BillS said:


> Junk dimes have the advantage of being small. They would be easier to use if used as barter or in commerce.
> 
> A silver dime weighs 2.5 grams. It has 2.25 grams of silver. A troy ounce has 31.1 grams. So it takes about 14 pre-1965 dimes to make an ounce.


It could also make a difference depending on who you buy from and how you conduct those transactions. I always meet the guy I deal with face to face and its cash only deals. The premium attached to the silver changes too, for instance coins seem to be drying up and getting more difficult to get near spot price, but rounds not so much. There's a higher premium on coins now, the number of coins minted per year is a known and public figure, but as people melt those down to get pure silver then the supply is permanently diminished.

I especially agree with Bill S on how you want to use them, if its for barter then being able to make change and trade in reasonable denominations makes sense, and junk coins are pretty much universally recognized. Just about anyone who cares knows that 1964 and back US coins were 90%, as were Canadian but I don't know the year they cut from silver to other base metals.

Yet another reason, a buddy of mine thinks it's possible the .gov would seize and forbid private ownership of gold like before, but also silver this time, and he reasons that it would be much more difficult for them to impose that on coins since they are valid currency. I don't know how likely that may be to happen, I suppose anything is possible with the circus we have in Washington.

Yet another buddy of mine has talked about how a silver dime used to be a days pay for unskilled labor, I haven't fact checked that so please don't hold me to that, but I suppose it's possible considering how much we've deflated the value of our printed currency and what the real buying power may have been back then. But keep in mind that right now today a dime is worth 71 cents of fiat.

There's a user submitted story here in the fiction section, I think it's called "I told you so" which reminds me, I never finished reading that, dang it. Anyway, he goes into using silver in both junk coins and bullion forms as the characters go about their business in a post collapse society.

and yet another point... so this is Ferfal's blog, I've posted this on many threads before, I highly recommend the read! Very informative first hand account of collapse, and how barter became the system of trade, and a very important reminder that while crime exists and sucks today, wait until even the good guys are missing meals... I don't know who Ferfal is, but I think it was LincTex who said he met this guy at a prepper meet-up. A really good read...

http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/10.08/tshtf1.html

Anyway, I buy PM's every chance I get. To me the value is absolutely real. I could have my money sitting in my savings account making... 1/2 of 1% interest??? or I could invest in PM's and preserve the buying power for later when things are not as good as they are right now... plus!! I don't spend silver. On the other hand when I go to the gunshow for "yeah okay I'll go with you guys to reload on cleaning patches and brushes and junk but I'm not really buying anything..." I come home with all kinds of stuff LOL!!! Not to say that's bad, but if I have a need (itch) and I see something that fills it (scratch) and I have the money to spare... I start spending  so silver in effect forces me to save money for a rainy day, or in that case, a whole lot of dark stormy days.


----------

